# Cargo camper



## the Lackster (Mar 27, 2018)

Alright guys take it easy on me with this project. Just wanted to share. My wife and i have been working on turning a cargo trailer into a camper and here are a few pics. We dont have a bathroom but we have added a few amenities. A yard sale provided us a small little cabinet set for housing kitchen items as well as a "necessity" coffee pot and toaster oven. Another yard sale provided the small fridge. The trailer already had the table in the front. The owner of the gym i go to was going to throw out a futon frame which fit the spare matress in my house i was going to have to pay to dispose of. He graciously gave it to me. Bought the coat rack/ dry erase board for 2 dollars at a yard sale. I did install a tv because the place we camp has water, electricity, and cable. I bought a cabelas outdoor kitchen which i absolutely love. We had to fabricate a window to fit but i think it turned out ok. We camp at yogi in the smokies which is in cherokee north Carolina and home to some of the best trout fishing in the nation. Nothing like frying up some fine trout fillets minutes after catching them. I never knew how awesome camping was untill we started last year. The time together as a family is truly a blessing and just to see how my daughter gets so excited melts my heart. I hope you guys like and feel free to fire back ideas and constructive criticism. Enjoy


----------



## normaldave (Mar 27, 2018)

Very well done.  The point is get them camping before they're grown. It's not much fun if you spend the camping time worrying about making payments on the camper... I especially like the outdoor kitchen setup. 

Here's ours...toy hauler/camper (mountain bikes, kayaks, etc.)






Our build thread; if you haven't been to this forum yet, Careful, addictive:
http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=48345

We even went low class on the A/C (a removable 1/2 wall "closet") Vertical E-track is the bomb!
http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=49438#p956281

It has become so convenient, I've even stooped to using it for day trips when paddling or mountain biking with a lot of folks. Secure your gear, private changing room, etc.


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 27, 2018)

normaldave said:


> Very well done.  The point is get them camping before they're grown. It's not much fun if you spend the camping time worrying about making payments on the camper... I especially like the outdoor kitchen setup.
> 
> Here's ours...toy hauler/camper (mountain bikes, kayaks, etc.)
> 
> ...



Awesome setup man. We lucked up on the trailer. It was a repo already had the vinyl floor, finished walls, and the a.c. got a heavy duty feel to it as well.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks like a winner

-both of them


----------



## Big7 (Mar 27, 2018)

That works for me.

VERY NICE!


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey normaldave have you ever camped at black rock? I feel like i have seen that rig of yours before.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 27, 2018)

If you mean Black Rock Mountain state park in NE Georgia, no, but it's on my list.  Paddling at Hiwassee River, coming back through Blue Ridge, and Cartecay River in Ellijay, would be the closest to Black Rock.  We did take it to paddle the Okefenokee.


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 27, 2018)

normaldave said:


> If you mean Black Rock Mountain state park in NE Georgia, no, but it's on my list.  Paddling at Hiwassee River, coming back through Blue Ridge, and Cartecay River in Ellijay, would be the closest to Black Rock.  We did take it to paddle the Okefenokee.



Im clear i actually saw a rig almost identical to yours up there. Van and all we were still tent camping at the time and thats where i got the idea from. My dad had got that trailer i have now and wasnt using it for anything so that was the perfect oppurtunity. Only thing i really want now is some outdoor lighting but other than that our set up is almost perfect. Nice bed for my wife and i and little bit loves her fold away cot. I wouldnt mind having a small ice maker but that might just be getting carried away.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks good, can you still use it for hauling pretty easily? I like the design of your step. We used a port-pottie in our pop-up. We got a big one that  usually lasted all week.
Do you have an electrical outlet on the outside? What is the ventilation? I see two vents on the top. I would think a cargo trailer is built tighter than a travel trailer. Maybe some Fantastic vents, one pulling in and one pulling out. If the AC has outdoor air then it could pull air in and then your vents would let it out.

Could add an oxygen/carbon monoxide detector. I don't know if that's needed. We always camped with electricity so we used a ceramic heater for heat. 

A bulk propane tank works best for your stove. That may be what you have. That way you don't have to buy those small green cylinders.

I like your stereo. Fish looks good to.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 27, 2018)

I would re-work the door so that a practical joker didn't lock me inside.
Maybe a hands free magnetic screen door.


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 27, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I would re-work the door so that a practical joker didn't lock me inside.
> Maybe a hands free magnetic screen door.



Yes sir good eye on that. I put a pad lock through it with the clasp in a closed position. I did just by the adapter for the propane tank, havent tried it yet. As far as heat it has the coleman split pack and the vents really help. I normally just crack one and it does good when the ac is on. The step works good and i flip it upside down during transport for added storage. My plan is to ad an outdoor outlet and some light. That would be a great plus.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 27, 2018)

Just throwing it out there but that cabelas camp kitchen is by far one of the best investments i have made in a while. That thing is super handy.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 27, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I would re-work the door so that a practical joker didn't lock me inside.
> Maybe a hands free magnetic screen door.



"Easy Peasy":




http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=57643#p1043228


----------



## normaldave (Mar 27, 2018)

To Further support Lackster's project, most cargo trailers are way overbuilt vs. the travel trailers.  Cargos (mine) have 1" welded square tubing in the walls and ceiling, and heavy steel cross members in the floor.  They won't shake apart heading down the road.

I put a Fantastic reversible fan in the roof, and had the factory put my windows high and offset to each end of the trailer.  It makes a great breeze throughout the trailer with the windows cracked open, it will run you out.  My RV style door has the separate screen door built in. I put an exterior 120V outlet above the curbside fender for my outside kitchen.

We had a question on the Cabelas kitchen, do you unpack and pack the soft bags every outing, or leave the stuff in them for storage?  We use a folding table and dedicated Rubbermaid totes for our "kitchen" duties.






Hey! just remembered we camped at Tallulah Gorge in 2013, that was towards your neck of the woods Lackster! Rained nearly the whole time...but a grand time was had anyway.





For exterior lighting, We plug into the above mentioned outlet, and we "upgraded" our Christmas light string to leds, and I got my wife some releasable zip ties.  She runs the lights around the awning inside perimeter with the zip ties, and saves the zip ties when breaking camp.  Talk about budget lighting!


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 27, 2018)

X2 on being sturdy. Mine is a horton hauler and its built like a tank. The v-nose pulls like a dream as well. As far as the cabelas kitchen we usually unpack it kinda depends on when the next trip is. Dude somebody had a new one on craigslist a while back for like 75 bucks. I almost bought it just because. I have 2 of the 6 foot folding tables that are a life savor but alittle short for my camp stove. Im about 6'3" so the height on that cabelas kitchen really works fo me. It also fits just right under the edge of the pop up canopy. Sounds like i need my exterior outlet about the same place you have yours.  Should be easy beacuse one of my interior outlets is close to that area.


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 27, 2018)

We also have a rubbermaid box dedicated just to food to help keep stuff sealed. Im that guy that always has to much though. When we camp fri-sun i have 180 quart full of ice, 150 quart full of ice, and a 25 quart artic with ice. Enough food and firewood for a week. I always figure if i have to much i might run into someone who was under prepared that could use the help. Can never have to much ice plus it does the ice machine good at our church to get emptied out once in a while just so it gets to run some.


----------



## walters (Mar 27, 2018)

*Camper*

Looks great, and glad to hear y'all are enjoying it, we have been camping for 22 years, now my kids are grown and still take off to go with us,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 28, 2018)

normaldave said:


> "Easy Peasy":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like your windows. Do you have a step on yours? What about a cover for your Fantastic vent? Then you could use it in a hard rain.

https://www.rvupgradestore.com/Fan-...d2ed3f&gdfms=B23845C4FC1446B4B15B4B9D6C9362D3


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 28, 2018)

the Lackster said:


> Just throwing it out there but that cabelas camp kitchen is by far one of the best investments i have made in a while. That thing is super handy.



The good thing about that kitchen is it frees up your picnic table. I never had one but did put my stove on a small table I made. Back in the day folks would make a chuck box out of plywood. Usually the stove would fit in it as well. Same concept as the table sorta but heavy.

How does the sink work? Can you rig a drain to a waste container? 
I'd like to have a separate table with a sink in it a little bit away from the stove cook area. Run a garden hose to it. 
Now if you fish a lot, this fish cleaning stove would be nice;

https://www.kotulas.com/deals/Produ...MIv9Xr4qGP2gIVgzqBCh1yIAuEEAQYAyABEgJUEfD_BwE


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 28, 2018)

I know what you are suppose to do with your gray water but what if one doesn't have a sink? Say you clean and rinse your dishes in pails. We always poured this in the woods. It wasn't really even that dirty. 
One time a ranger at an Army Corp campgound fussed at my aunt for doing this. He said it could get in the lake. I guess that's was dirtier that all that outboard motor oil.
Anyway if you wait until dark. 

Another thing was those outside showers some campers have. Some rangers don't like those. We just went behind our pop-up and showered with the water hose sprayer. Feels good in July and you don't have to hike to the bath house.

My brother had one of those bladder showers hanging in the sun at a campsite. The ranger stopped and said "I hope you aren't planning on using that." My brother said why not? The ranger said it was messy and it would make the campsite muddy. He said I'd rather you just bath in the lake. My brother said OK but I didn't think we were suppose to. The ranger said "I'd rather you do that than use that shower."

I'm back to primitive camping now and sleeping in a hammock. It's amazing how much water we use. We mostly have to get water from a hand pump where we camp.


----------



## jtm402 (Mar 28, 2018)

Awesome set up!


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 28, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> The good thing about that kitchen is it frees up your picnic table. I never had one but did put my stove on a small table I made. Back in the day folks would make a chuck box out of plywood. Usually the stove would fit in it as well. Same concept as the table sorta but heavy.
> 
> How does the sink work? Can you rig a drain to a waste container?
> I'd like to have a separate table with a sink in it a little bit away from the stove cook area. Run a garden hose to it.
> ...



As far as the sink its basically just a basin with a drain tube for a bucket. I have never used it.  We just use the water jug with the shut off valve and have it over a bucket for gray water. I just dump it one or twice a day which i dont mind. Luckily we camp at yogi in the smokies and they have a fish cleaning station which is super handy. There is a big sink with hot water at th shower house that is really close to the spot we normally stay in. That makes dish clean up a breeze.


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 28, 2018)

Cherokee payload from one of our trips last year. Got to love some boneless skinless trout fillets. My little girl request "fish sticks" on a frequent basis so i keep plenty on hand. We have never given her store bought fish sticks she always wants trout.


----------



## the Lackster (Apr 1, 2018)

Two weeks till our first trip this year. Im stoked


----------



## the Lackster (Apr 3, 2018)

Minner said:


> Nice setups!
> 
> I too have the Cabelas camp kitchen and love it. Used it all over the state from Ossabaw Island to Pigeon Mtn. Works great.



It really makes cooking alot easier. Im not super tall but it keeps me from having to bend over to use my camp stove.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 4, 2018)

If you want a toilet, look in to composting toilets. We put one in our camper. Took out the water flush one cause I hate dumping black tanks. No smell and no waste of water.
We got a Nature's Head but, you can make one or pick others.


----------

